

Show HN: Munge your data with TXR - kazinator
http://www.nongnu.org/txr/

======
kazinator
Y combinator in TXR:

[http://www.nongnu.org/txr/rosetta-solutions-
main.html#Y%20co...](http://www.nongnu.org/txr/rosetta-solutions-
main.html#Y%20combinator)

:)

